# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  Ubuntu for Android, release date?

## Dospanes

Has anybody an idea when Ubuntu for Android is going to be released? (http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/ubuntu-for-android) Note that this is different from Ubuntu touch that was recently released...!
I'm curious but can't find any reliable information on the web. 

Best,
Dospanes

----------


## Mark Phelps

> Has anybody an idea when Ubuntu for Android is going to be released?


If you mean released to the public, from what I read a while back, that is NOT going to happen.  Canonical's intent was to release these to OEMs to incorporate into their commercial products, not for folks to install on their own.

----------


## Dospanes

> If you mean released to the public, from what I read a while back, that is NOT going to happen.  Canonical's intent was to release these to OEMs to incorporate into their commercial products, not for folks to install on their own.



Hummm. that's bad news. i hoped I could some day make it run on my Galaxy S3. So do you know about any models to be released in the near future that include the feature?

----------


## Mark Phelps

> So do you know about any models to be released in the near future that include the feature?


Probably ... none.

Don't mean to be discouraging, but the recent failed attempt by Canonical to raise MILLIONS of dollars to support their development of an Ubuntu phone doesn't bode well for the large phone manufacturers adopting Linux.

----------


## 3rdalbum

> Probably ... none.
> 
> Don't mean to be discouraging, but the recent failed attempt by Canonical to raise MILLIONS of dollars to support their development of an Ubuntu phone doesn't bode well for the large phone manufacturers adopting Linux.


Let's be fair, Canonical was raising money directly from consumers, and although they didn't get to 32 million dollars they did get several millions in pledges. Consumer demand doesn't really matter, it's all about whether you can get investment from the businesses who would actually be making the devices, or venture capital firms.

I think the worst omen for Ubuntu Phone was that Mark Shuttleworth claimed there were manufacturers planning to release Ubuntu phones shortly. I think he said the same thing about Ubuntu MID devices, Ubuntu TVs, and Ubuntu For Android phones, and none of these have ever seen the light of day. Heck, it wouldn't surprise me if Ubuntu For Android is quietly dropped from the website soon, maybe at the same time as Ubuntu TV (it's only got one developer working on it and the code is based on Unity 2D from Ubuntu 12.04).

----------


## grahammechanical

Your question about when models will be released has been asked of responsible people in Canonical. I have watched the video conferences where this question was ask by ordinary participants in the conference and the answer is always the same. It is something that is covered by a confidentiality aggreement. Hardware manufacturers like to make their own presentation news of the release of new devices. This is not information that would be given to a user forum like this one. If we knew we would be sworn to secrecy. For all we know you could be the CEO of a rival Corporation. We are in the same, waiting for news, situation as you.

----------


## thesecondwiseman

April 17, 2014 along with touch, TV, and 14.04.

----------


## gilbarcoforums

> Has anybody an idea when Ubuntu for Android is going to be released? (http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/ubuntu-for-android) Note that this is different from Ubuntu touch that was recently released...!
> I'm curious but can't find any reliable information on the web. 
> 
> Best,
> Dospanes


Me too, Dospanes :Smile:   I am also curious about the new info that it will cover. I do hope it will be released. I am an android user :Smile:  :KDE Star:

----------


## SirDelder

The closest you'll get right now is Complete Linux Installer Info here: linuxonandroid.org

----------

